# Nuclear Medicine Technician



## Michelle B (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently a student completing a degree (BSc) in Nuclear Medicine in the UK. It is a 4 year course and I am currently entering my final year. As it is pure nuc med as opposed to radiography I won't be registered with the HPC when I qualify, although I will be registered with IPEM. 

Its a degree where I go to university part time (around 5 weeks a year) and work the rest of the time, so I have plenty of hands on experiance both in radiopharmacy and imaging.

My issue is that my fiancee is a student in USA (WV) and will be for another 3 years and we don't want to be apart for that long, its been two years as it is. We are aiming to "give notice" over here in the UK in December and aim to get married next summer, but I can't afford to just move over as a wife, especially when my partner has no income being a student.

I feel my two options are to a) get a job in the states or b) become a student again but in the states. My preference by far would be to get a job in nuclear medicine. I'm much happier when I'm working. But I have no idea how to start looking, if my qualification will be accepted/if I will be accepted as newly qualified or if I need to get extra qualifications, if I need to get extra how to go about that. I wouldn't mind starting off at a lower grade than the equivalent over here.

If that option turns out to be un-realistic then I would be willing to be a student again, but that would involve student loans and I wouldn't have a clue where to get those from (UK? USA?).

Any help, any advice, any tips on where else to find it would be gratefully received. I asked the student advisor at my university and they suggested here. So I'm hoping you guys know something about a relatively obscure profession.

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Michelle B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently a student completing a degree (BSc) in Nuclear Medicine in the UK. It is a 4 year course and I am currently entering my final year. As it is pure nuc med as opposed to radiography I won't be registered with the HPC when I qualify, although I will be registered with IPEM.
> 
> ...


Your current education should be recognized here in the United States. I am getting ready to go to school now for Nuclear Medicine Technologist and all it takes is 2 years at a Technical College as a Radiology Technician and then a one year certification for Nuc Med to start and get your foot in the door with this profession. Also if you are certified for diagnostic methods or nuclear cardiology you have the best chances here.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Michelle B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently a student completing a degree (BSc) in Nuclear Medicine in the UK. It is a 4 year course and I am currently entering my final year. As it is pure nuc med as opposed to radiography I won't be registered with the HPC when I qualify, although I will be registered with IPEM.
> 
> ...


If you're going to live and work or study over here, you need a suitable immigration status:

Through marriage to USC -- the only cloud you've so far mentioned is his lack of income/capital. This can be overcome with a joint sponsor -- commonly his parents.

Through employment skills -- you've not written anything that would suggest to me you have a realistic chance of obtaining a work-based visa in your chosen profession in the near future.

Through study -- as a foreign student, expect to pay around 5 times what he does. There will be no access to US govt-backed loans as a foreign student in F or M status. Of course, if you were to come over here as his spouse on an immigrant visa (green card) and lived here for a year, you would qualify for the same rates and loans as he does.


----------



## Michelle B (Sep 20, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> If you're going to live and work or study over here, you need a suitable immigration status:
> 
> Through marriage to USC -- the only cloud you've so far mentioned is his lack of income/capital. This can be overcome with a joint sponsor -- commonly his parents.
> 
> ...


Being sponsored isn't really an option.

I didn't realise how much more I would pay as a foreign student so thanks you.

Can you elaborate on why you don't think I'm likely to get a work placed visa? 

I appreciate your honesty, I just want to know exactly what is going against me.

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Michelle B said:


> Being sponsored isn't really an option.
> 
> I didn't realise how much more I would pay as a foreign student so thanks you.
> 
> ...


Sure...

First there were only a total of 6 H1bs issued last year with your job description:
1 Vassar Brothers Medical Center, Poughkeepsie, NY
2 Wellspan Health, York, PA
3 Norman Regional Health System, Norman, OK
4 Johns Hopkings Bayview Medical Center, Baltimore, MD
5 Fresno Community Hospital And Medical Center, Fresno, CA
6 Southern Ocean County Hospital, Manahawkin, NJ
So it isn't common.

Secondly, you're a rookie and with the vast unemployment at the moment, employers can be very picky.

But don't let me put you off applying. One warning though -- beware of the middle men who promise much and deliver nothing for your money. The H1b visa is fraught with such scams.


----------

